# Interested in SDX12



## Funkeye (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone know if the SDX12 would be a good match for Paradigm Monitor 7's? Recommend stuffing for sealed boxes? I'm super interested in these drivers... hesitant to place an order though. I've tried emailing CSS three different ways and no responses :foottap: Not sure if they are still in business. Does anyone know if they are still selling these?


----------



## jldrt (Mar 10, 2010)

Replying to comment on SDX12. These subs will match very well with Paradigm 7. Sorry about the lack of replies to your emails. We usually are very attentive to customer communications, but maybe we dropped the ball on this one. We will try harder in the future. You can get more information on this driver and others as well on eBay and on our website. 
Jim for Bob Reimer:boxer:


----------



## jldrt (Mar 10, 2010)

I work with Bob reamer of Creative Sound Solutions, and Bob's computer is down right now.. The SDx12 will work very well with the Paradigm 7. About the 3 emails.. We take extra care to examine all communications to us from our customers and potential customers. We did not get the emails from you for whatever reason, but to answer your question...yes we still in business and if you do a google search you will find our website, and we also have a store on eBay. Hope this answers any issues you have brought up
Kind Regards
Jim Livingstone


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting that they have not replied, I have always had good luck dealing with CSS. I have the SDX 10 's paired with APRS and I really like them. If you build to the dimensions recommended they sound great without stuffing but it can be used to tune them to your liking or if you use something like REW. I have plans to build a pair of 12's this summer money permitting using CSS drivers ,they do not disappoint imho.


----------



## Funkeye (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, in my exhaustive on-going search for subwoofers I frequent all the websites you use. Do you ship from Canada in your eBay store? I'd rather keep shipping simple and order from a Canadian supplier.

Thank you for your responses gentlemen. I would recommend you investigate the technical issues you are having. Over the last month I also used your websites "Contact" email form and replied to a CAM posting. Quite simply, if you are not receiving my emails, you're not receiving my orders.


----------



## jldrt (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Jim for Bob Reimer. We are located in CANADA, but we do most of our shipping(except Canadian orders) from US. Bob sent you an email using the address that was given to us, asking if you received the emails. Please let us know your postal code so we can relate to you the shipping cost for whatever item you choose. Also for all those out there, our actual address is very clearly shown on the first page of our website. If you google Creative Sound Solutions you will find it pops up.


----------



## Funkeye (Mar 13, 2015)

jldrt said:


> Hi Jim for Bob Reimer. We are located in CANADA, but we do most of our shipping(except Canadian orders) from US. Bob sent you an email using the address that was given to us, asking if you received the emails. Please let us know your postal code so we can relate to you the shipping cost for whatever item you choose. Also for all those out there, our actual address is very clearly shown on the first page of our website. If you google Creative Sound Solutions you will find it pops up.



PM sent.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought 2 of the SDX12's for my HT, and built a quick sealed box for one of them while i tried to decide what i wanted to do long term.

What i want to do long term is keep it in the small sealed box and now i am going to put the second one in my car.

This thing is a monster sub and has plenty of output for my room with just using one of them.


----------

